# WHDVR - Can not connect to internet



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have been trying to figure this out over the last few days and am finally at a loss.

For the last few days, none of my DVR's have been able to access to the internet. However, all the machines are visible through the DECA clouds and can access programming from one another. All the units with DECA units have green lights & are plugged in the top ethernet port. The only thing none of these machines can seem to do is access the internet. 

I have tried setting static addresses
I have tried DHCP addresses
I have tried to restore the networks default - all that does is bring me to a 169.x.x.x address
I have rebooted the DVR
I have rebooted the router & Cable Modem
I have exchanged DECA Units between the units
I have replaced DECA Units
I have exchanged patch cables between the DECA and the router
I have changed ports on the router

That about exhausts it and am a total loss from here..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What kind of Router do you have?

I had to call Linksys to get my Router to work and I had to coordinate with Bellsouth to get my Modem to work as it was assigning the wrong IP Address to the Modem.

Bellsouth finally fixed the wrong IP Address to the Modem and I was back in business.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

1) A firewall may be in play on the router.

2) Do you have the mac addresses accounted for each device connected to the router? [That setup is under network filtering on my DLink, but not sure which router you happen to have...without that set up on my router...nothing gets through here.]

3) Rich is right that the IP on the AT&T (formerly Bellsouth) DSL modem might need to be configured to pass through web content. It's a setting on the modem software - 192.168.1.254 is the bellsouth defualt to get to the modem admin menu.

4) Last, but not least....what about your network security setup? I have WPA2 here, and it also needs to be set up/configured properly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 1) A firewall may be in play on the router.
> 
> 2) Do you have the mac addresses accounted for each device connected to the router? [That setup is under network filtering on my DLink, but not sure which router you happen to have...without that set up on my router...nothing gets through here.]
> 
> ...


Excellent Suggestions, Mr. HDTVFANGUY!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That fact that when you restore network settings, it reverts you to the IP addresses of 169.254.x.x means that the receivers are not seeing the router. 

I assume that you have a Broadband DECA to bridge the DECA network to your home network, correct? Disconnect one of the receivers that uses a DECA and hook up a laptop there. If everything is working correctly, it should obtain an IP address for your network. If the laptop has the 169.254.x.x IP address, then there is probably an issue with the Broadband DECA. 

You can replace the Broadband DECA as a test with one of the white DECAs that the receivers use by doing this... Put the white DECA where the Broadband DECA is hooking the ethernet cable from the DECA to your router. Where the pigtail comes off the DECA, plug that into a receiver so that the DECA can be powered. If when you do this, the laptop that was hooked to the DECA or the other receivers have access to the Internet, it's the Broadband DECA that was bad.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 4) Last, but not least....what about your network security setup? I have WPA2 here, and it also needs to be set up/configured properly.


That won't come into play if everything is hardwired.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Merg said:


> If the laptop has the 169.254.x.x IP address, then there is probably an issue with the Broadband DECA.
> - Merg


Sometimes Bellsouth sends out this IP Address and it need to be corrected by Bellsouth so I would call them if you determine that it is not a problem with the Broadband DECA Module.

They can easily walk you thru the steps to tell you if they are correctly applying the correct IP Address to your Modem.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 1) A firewall may be in play on the router.
> 
> 2) Do you have the mac addresses accounted for each device connected to the router? [That setup is under network filtering on my DLink, but not sure which router you happen to have...without that set up on my router...nothing gets through here.]
> 
> ...


1) Nothing odd looking with the Routers firewall (at least nothing has changed from last week when things were working)

2) Yes, Mac Addresses and IP addresses are all accounted for.

3) Using Comcrap for internet service - will check that content is being passed

4) Network security is WPA2 as well. Will double-check settings


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> 1) Nothing odd looking with the Routers firewall (at least nothing has changed from last week when things were working)
> 
> 2) Yes, Mac Addresses and IP addresses are all accounted for.
> 
> ...


Sounds like #3 is your biggest probability.

There may be a setting to allow pass-through on that cable modem. If you can get into the modem admin software, you can browse around for various settings.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would call COMCRAP and let them explain what is going on!!! 

Ain't It Great Living In Peachtree City???

We have got to get together sometime in the near Future!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I use Comcast for Internet. There shouldn't be any issues with the modem itself. If any other devices can get on the Internet, the issue isn't going to be with the modem.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Merg said:


> I use Comcast for Internet. There shouldn't be any issues with the modem itself. If any other devices can get on the Internet, the issue isn't going to be with the modem.
> - Merg


Yes, you are Correct in that assertion!!!

If not it could be a problem with the Modem.

Don't ask me How I Know This To Be True!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I use Comcast for Internet. There shouldn't be any issues with the modem itself. If any other devices can get on the Internet, the issue isn't going to be with the modem.
> 
> - Merg


Which would send him back to the router where we all started.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

richierich said:


> I would call COMCRAP and let them explain what is going on!!!
> 
> Ain't It Great Living In Peachtree City???
> 
> We have got to get together sometime in the near Future!!!


They won't do much for me since I own the modem - Motorola SURFboard Gateway SBG6580 DOCSIS 3.0 Wireless Cable Modem


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sounds like #3 is your biggest probability.
> 
> There may be a setting to allow pass-through on that cable modem. If you can get into the modem admin software, you can browse around for various settings.


Does not appear that's an issue. I can pull web content using other devices such as the Wii and DVD Player.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try to swap out your Broadband DECA for another DECA and see if you can connect. You might need to rerun Network Setup or reset your receiver for it to pick up a good IP address.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Does not appear that's an issue. I can pull web content using other devices such as the Wii and DVD Player.


OK - but it could still be something with your Internet Connection Kit setup with the router.

Since NONE of your WHDS devices see the Internet...the common denominator to your symptoms seems to be the point of entry - the network connection for the entire WHDS network. The only other item is the modem, which appears to be eliminated.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Try to swap out your Broadband DECA for another DECA and see if you can connect. You might need to rerun Network Setup or reset your receiver for it to pick up a good IP address.
> 
> - Merg


Swapped out 3 so far!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Swapped out 3 so far!


Okay, let's go step by step then...

First, is your Broadband DECA the black version or are you using a white one with a PI?

Take the ethernet cable going from the Broadband DECA to the router and hook up a laptop to it and see if it obtains an IP address correctly. If it does, hook the Broadband DECA back up and then hook up the laptop to a different DECA that is on your network. Check again to see if it can obtain a good IP address.

Let us know what happens...

- Merg


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Okay, let's go step by step then...
> 
> First, is your Broadband DECA the black version or are you using a white one with a PI?
> 
> ...


I have both!

I have been using the white ones. I changed out the White DECA unit & PI with a black one at the router with no changes.

Plugging in a laptop to the same ethernet cable and the DECA brings up a correct address.
Again, I should point out that the DECA cloud appears to be working fine as I access content from other DVR's in the home. The issue is only with the DVR's trying to access internet based content.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I understand that. Somehow, the DHCP requests from your receivers are not getting to the router so the receivers then assign an APIPA (169.254.x.x), which means they don't have access to your network.

Okay, since a laptop connects fine at the Broadband DECA location, let's put it on the DECA cloud... Hook the Broadband DECA back up. Hook up the laptop to one of the DECAs that is currently hooked to a receiver. You'll still need to leave the coax from the DECA connected to the receiver so the DECA has power. See if the laptop gets an IP address. If not, replace the Broadband DECA with one of your other white DECAs that you know works with MRV and try again.

We'll figure it out!!!

- Merg


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I understand that. Somehow, the DHCP requests from your receivers are not getting to the router so the receivers then assign an APIPA (169.254.x.x), which means they don't have access to your network.
> 
> Okay, since a laptop connects fine at the Broadband DECA location, let's put it on the DECA cloud... Hook the Broadband DECA back up. Hook up the laptop to one of the DECAs that is currently hooked to a receiver. You'll still need to leave the coax from the DECA connected to the receiver so the DECA has power. See if the laptop gets an IP address. If not, replace the Broadband DECA with one of your other white DECAs that you know works with MRV and try again.
> 
> ...


I'm following this thread closely...I'm having similar problems.

Thanks for the detailed help to all!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We're waiting to hear an update from the OP.


----------



## pallisers (Feb 17, 2011)

I had the same problem. Took a service visit and changing to a different HR24 to fix mine.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pallisers said:


> I had the same problem. Took a service visit and changing to a different HR24 to fix mine.


That might account for one receiver not connecting to the network, but when all receivers are having an issue, the issue will not be the receivers. Especially since the OP can use MRV, which means that the DECAs and ethernet ports are working.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I have both!
> 
> I have been using the white ones. I changed out the White DECA unit & PI with a black one at the router with no changes.
> 
> ...


One other thing to try... Use a different coax from the splitter to the Broadband DECA or try the Broadband DECA on a different port on the splitter to which it is connected.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Fluffy....so what gives with your further attempts?


----------



## pallisers (Feb 17, 2011)

The Merg said:


> That might account for one receiver not connecting to the network, but when all receivers are having an issue, the issue will not be the receivers. Especially since the OP can use MRV, which means that the DECAs and ethernet ports are working.
> 
> - Merg


Well, if the HR24, in my case, could not connect to the network, then no other receiver would either. The HR24 the technician brought connected immediately after booting up and the problem was solved. There was definitely a problem with my original HR24.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pallisers said:


> Well, if the HR24, in my case, could not connect to the network, then no other receiver would either. The HR24 the technician brought connected immediately after booting up and the problem was solved. There was definitely a problem with my original HR24.


So none of your receivers would connect to the Internet, you had one HR24 replaced, and then all of your receivers were suddenly able to connect to the Internet?

- Merg


----------



## pallisers (Feb 17, 2011)

The Merg said:


> So none of your receivers would connect to the Internet, you had one HR24 replaced, and then all of your receivers were suddenly able to connect to the Internet?
> 
> - Merg


A service call was initiated because my WHD stopped working and I could not access the internet with either receiver. The DECA would recycle itself every couple of minutes, apparently trying to find a DNS? Replacing the DECA made no difference, but replacing the HR24 solved the complete WHD and internet issue. This may be a slightly different issue than the OP. Sorry.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Update: 

Spoke with Comcrap earlier in the week and as expected - My Modem, My Router, My Problem! Was finally to get someone to come out when I mentioned we were building an addition and someone cut a cable. Saw no reason to say anything about it being an old cable line from when the house was built (Comcast moved the line to front yard a couple of years back when they were doing some kind of upgrade). 
They are suppose to be out sometime after 3 so right now we are still in wait and see mode. 
Merg, have not yet had a chance to try all of your suggestions but so far from the things I have tried, It appears the router is behaving normally. I have physically replaced all of the DECA units and cables with brand new ones..


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

What DNS setting is being used? There was a similar thread this week that the router was assigning the wrong DNS.

For your WRT610N, it should either be the router address (usually 192.168.x.1) where x is the same on all boxes as the IP address or a valid DNS - either the ISPs or something like OpenDNS ips or 4.2.2.2 or 8.8.8.8 (Google).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I do not know what to say at this point but once again my DVR's can see the outside world. Shortly after Comcast departed, I went back into network settings again (for the umpteenth zillionth time) and reset the defaults and this time, I was back in business. 
Comcast said there was no issue on their end and I have to agree with that since the only equipment which appeared to have an issue was the DVR's but something changed. According to Comcast, the only thing they did was re-provision the modem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I do not know what to say at this point but once again my DVR's can see the outside world. Shortly after Comcast departed, I went back into network settings again (for the umpteenth zillionth time) and reset the defaults and this time, I was back in business.
> Comcast said there was no issue on their end and I have to agree with that since the only equipment which appeared to have an issue was the DVR's but something changed. *According to Comcast, the only thing they did was re-provision the modem*.


Translation....they finally configured it properly. :lol:

Good news to hear you are operational....especially since between The Merg's suggestions and my guesses, we were starting to run low on ideas. !rolling


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for all of their suggestions and help trying to solve this brain teaser.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I do not know what to say at this point but once again my DVR's can see the outside world. Shortly after Comcast departed, I went back into network settings again (for the umpteenth zillionth time) and reset the defaults and this time, I was back in business.
> Comcast said there was no issue on their end and I have to agree with that since the only equipment which appeared to have an issue was the DVR's but something changed. According to Comcast, the only thing they did was re-provision the modem.


This is Exactly what I said would have to be done as Bellsouth had to do it to my Modem to get the Correct IP Address in the modem. I forgot what the technical term was that they used.

Great News Fluff!!!


----------

